# ahí y allí



## undine

Ciao a tutti,

volevo chiedervi per favore se sapete spiegarmi qual è la differenza tra l'uso di *ahí *e l'uso di *allí*, e in che modo è più corretto tradurli in italiano. 

Se non ho capito male, *ahí *viene utilizzato per riferirsi ad uno spazio (o ad uno oggetto) che non è vicino al parlante ma all'ascoltatore, mentre *allí *è utilizzato per indicare uno spazio (o un oggetto) che è lontano da entrambi.

Mi sembrerebbe sensato tradurre tutti e due con l'italiano *lì*, però non ne sono sicura...

Grazie!


----------



## Tomby

undine said:


> Se non ho capito male, *ahí *viene utilizzato per riferirsi ad uno spazio (o ad uno oggetto) che non è vicino al parlante ma all'ascoltatore, mentre *allí *è utilizzato per indicare uno spazio (o un oggetto) che è lontano da entrambi.
> 
> Mi sembrerebbe sensato tradurre tutti e due con l'italiano *lì*, però non ne sono sicura...


È corretto.
"ahí" è più prossimo degli parlante ed ascoltatore che "allí". La traduzione penso che è "lì".
TT.


----------



## Neuromante

No, non è cosi.
Quello che ti ha scrito Tombatossals si è giusto, ma avete scrito due cose diverse.


Lo spazio (Per ahí) non è vicino, ne al parlante, ne allo ascoltatore. Si  parla da un luogo vicino allo ascoltatore, se qui parla è (Relativamente) lontano e usare "ahí", ma anche se il luogo è lontano a entrambi.

La cosa piu semplice è farte alla idea che aquí/ahí/allí segnano diversi liveli di lontananza. E non pensare che corrispondino alle parole italiane: Ahí puo essere cuì o lì a secondo dal caso, dalla "logica" o dalla intenzione, lo so per qualche truduzzione che ho fato.

Se metti degli frasi possiamo tentare di darti la traduzzione per ogniuna.


----------



## undine

Neuromante said:


> Si parla da un luogo vicino allo ascoltatore, se qui parla è (Relativamente) lontano e usare "ahí", ma anche se il luogo è lontano a entrambi.



Mmm. Scusa ma non credo di aver capito...



Neuromante said:


> La cosa piu semplice è farte alla idea che aquí/ahí/allí segnano diversi liveli di lontananza.



Sì, era un po' l'idea che mi ero fatta.



Neuromante said:


> Se metti degli frasi possiamo tentare di darti la traduzzione per ogniuna.



In realtà non ho delle frasi da tradurre. Questo dubbio mi è venuto leggendo la frase:
​ _Voy ahí para relajarme._

Senza contesto, secondo me questa frase può voler dire sia _Vengo qui per rilassarmi_, sia _Vado lì per rilassarmi_. E’ corretto?
​  In altri casi, invece, mi sembra che il significato sia più chiaro:

_Opiniones sobre Medical Hair Madrid? Me voy a operar ahí _--> _Opinioni sul Medical Hair di Madrid? Vado a operarmi lì._

Grazie


----------



## Palomita_de_Maíz

Neuromante said:


> aquí/ahí/allí segnano diversi liveli di lontananza.


 
Neuromante ha spiegato molto bene. Quindi la traduzione sarebbe, nell'ordine:

Qui / costì / lì


----------



## undine

Palomita_de_Maíz said:


> Quindi la traduzione sarebbe, nell'ordine:
> 
> Qui / costì / lì



L'Italiano, però, non ha *costì*, che è una variante regionale tipica del toscano.

E poi penso che sia comunque diverso da *ahí*, visto che *costì *può indicare solo un oggetto/uno spazio di stretta pertinenza dell'ascoltatore. Inoltre, è un avverbio soggetto a forti limitazioni d'uso: non posso dire ad un mio amico _Vai al cinema e aspettami costì,_ nonostante il cinema sia uno spazio che riguarda solo lui. 

Continuo a pensare che una traduzione giusta in assoluto non esista, ma che dipenda un po' dalle circostanze ;-)


----------



## Palomita_de_Maíz

undine said:


> L'Italiano, però, non ha *costì*, che è una variante regionale tipica del toscano.
> 
> E poi penso che sia comunque diverso da *ahí*, visto che *costì *può indicare solo un oggetto/uno spazio di stretta pertinenza dell'ascoltatore. Inoltre, è un avverbio soggetto a forti limitazioni d'uso: non posso dire ad un mio amico _Vai al cinema e aspettami costì,_ nonostante il cinema sia uno spazio che riguarda solo lui.
> 
> Continuo a pensare che una traduzione giusta in assoluto non esista, ma che dipenda un po' dalle circostanze ;-)


 
Io ho risposto dopo aver controllato sul Dizionario della lingua *italiana*, Devoto Oli, ed. Le Monnier.


----------



## undine

Ho trovato un thread che parla proprio di questo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=119841 

E' evidentemente un argomento un po' complicato 

Se cerchi costì sul De Mauro o sui dizionari Hoepli, comunque, viene descritto come "italiano toscano" o "letterario".


----------



## Neuromante

Tento di spiegarmi:
Tu hai detto che "ahí" è vicino al ascoltatore e lontano da chi parla e non è cosi. Anche se sicuramente un professore ti direbbe che e correto, ma lo dirà solo per non spiegarti.

Due persone acanto una al´altra:
-Hai visto caio?
-No, hoy no lo he visto. Ah, espera, mira... *Ahí* está
Nell caso lo vedi seduto nello estesso bar (Per essempio) Ma anche se lo speravi di vederlo passare sul tram e propio si trova su uno dei cinque che vedi a 300 metri
-No, hoy no lo he visto. Ah, espera, mira... Allí está
Nell caso lo vedi passare lontano. Ma anche se lo vedi (Inatesso) su un tram a 20 metri



Non è una divisione solo per lontanaza "física" ma per tanti relazioni spazio/temporali/afettive etc, etc. E molto suggetivo.



Tu vedi uno con la tua mattita in mano. Le dici "ese lápiz es mío" ma se pensi che ti stà rubando puoi segnalarglielo e dire "Este lápiz es mío" anche se la matita è in mano al altro.
Ti facio lo essempio con "Este/ese" perche funziona allo stesso modo: "Este/ese/aquel"


----------



## Tomby

Creo que todos tienen razón. Primeramente me disculpo por escribir en español porque aun no tengo la soltura para hacerlo en italiano, idioma que estoy intentando aprender. 
Según mi diccionario bilingüe Español-Italiano y viceversa, "ahí" y "allí" los traduce por *lì *(ambos).
¿Qué existen matizaciones? Muchas y depende de los conocimientos de la persona que pide ayuda en un _post_, dado que no es lo mismo un recién iniciado como yo que otra persona con un gran dominio de las lenguas italiana y española.
Para terminar pongo un ejemplo, muy general, de lo que yo entiendo qué es el _ahí_ y el _allí_:

<*Ahí* (frente a mí) está el sofá; *allí* (al otro lado de mi ventana) está la Iglesia de San Pablo>.

Un saludo para todos.
TT.


----------



## undine

Neuromante said:


> Non è una divisione solo per lontanaza "física" ma per tanti relazioni spazio/temporali/afettive etc, etc. E molto suggetivo.



L'esempio che hai fatto è molto chiaro. In effetti in diverse grammatiche viene spiegato proprio questo, cioè che l'uso degli avverbi di luogo è condizionato da fattori che sono anche psicologici e affettivi, oltre che spaziali.

@Tombatossals: grazie per il contributo; chiedo scusa anche io per non aver scritto in Spagnolo, ma sono solo una principante e mi vergogno molto della mia scarsa conoscenza della lingua! Magari più avanti


----------



## honeyheart

Io uso "ahí" e "all*á*", che secondo me sono equivalenti a "lì" e a "là", rispettivamente, in italiano.


----------



## undine

Uff, pensavo di aver capito, e invece mi è appena capitata un'altra frase che mi lascia un po' perplessa:

A: "¿B, que hora es allí?"

A è una persona che si trova in Spagna, mentre B si trova in Argentina. 

Nelle stesse condizioni è possibile che A dica "¿B, que hora es ahí?"

Ancora grazie...


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno...
La opción con "ahí" es correcta y la de "allí" no...  casi siempre.
Si quieres decir "donde tú estás en este momento" se usa "ahí", si quieres decir "en Argentina" sin que sea importante el hecho de que B está en Argentina, entonces usas "allí" Todo depende de donde estás poniendo la intención: En B o en Argentina.
Ten en cuenta que "allí" significa "un lugar lejos" mientras que con "ahí" (En este caso" indicas que es el lugar donde está B

Somos retorcidos, lo sé. Pero aprender a distinguir en estos caso es fácil con la práctica.
Y note olvides que esta duda también puede surgir con "aquí" "ahí" Simplemente: En italiano no existe una palabra equivalente a "ahí" y en español no hacemos distinción "solo" por la lejanía. Pasa como con los verbos en pasado, es imposible pretender una regla porque acabaríamos con un manual entero


----------



## Tomby

undine said:


> Uff, pensavo di aver capito, e invece mi è appena capitata un'altra frase che mi lascia un po' perplessa:
> 
> A: "¿B, que hora es allí?"
> 
> A è una persona che si trova in Spagna, mentre B si trova in Argentina.
> 
> Nelle stesse condizioni è possibile che A dica "¿B, que hora es ahí?"
> 
> Ancora grazie...


Nelle stesse condizioni è possibile che A dica "¿B, que hora es ahí?" SÌ. 
Però:
A è una persona che si trova in Spagna, mentre B si trova in Argentina e C si trova negli Stati Uniti.
È possibile che A dica B: ¿B, que hora es allí/allá? Sì (quando A si riferisce agli Stati Uniti).

 Attenzione: allí = allá

TT.


----------

